# A beast of a machine for a great price... if you can handle the color and freight.



## kb58

No relation - the color stopped me in my tracks, https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/for/d/wrightwood-16x30-hendey-lathe/6874437750.html


----------



## MikeInOr

If I were closer I would buy that lathe in a second!  I would proudly display it in my shop right next to my South Bend 13" with a sign over it naming it "Hers"

*16x30 Hendey lathe - $1250 *










If anyone asked to use it I would caution them "Don't chip the nail polish!!!!"


----------



## benmychree

No accounting for taste ---- !


----------



## Superburban

I could live with the main color, but some of the accent colors would have to go. Too bad the ways are worn so bad. You can see the tell tale grove at the top of the ways,  in this pic.


----------



## benmychree

It would take more close up pics for me to see way wear that you mention


----------



## Latinrascalrg1

Well it is from The colorful state of California!


----------



## francist

Brings to mind The Purple People Eater from days gone by...   Wow.

-f


----------



## Superburban

benmychree said:


> It would take more close up pics for me to see way wear that you mention





Not conclusive, or scientific, but look at the top of the way Vees. You see it on older South bends also. The saddle vees do not touch the very top of the vees, so the tops do not wear. Would not stop me from wanting to own it, but I also would not plan on doing any log pieces, as that where you will notice the wear the most, since the wear is not even going down the bed. I have another lathe for the long stuff. Could it look worse then it is, due to dirt and oil? yes.


----------



## jwmay

I can picture it now. 

“Honey, I really NEED this lathe.”, says husband.

“Okay, but I get to choose the color.”, says wife.


----------



## markba633csi

Someone has been experimenting with magic mushrooms I think


----------



## extropic

It seems that none of you are interested in buying the lathe.
The seller uses capitalization and punctuation in the short description. I like him/her already.
It looks quite clean, the paint job looks presentable (color choices not withstanding) and the asking price isn't a "non-starter".
It's a well known old iron brand, looks to be pretty complete and the seller offers inspection under power.
I wish there were more such offerings often and closer to my neck of the woods. I'd check it out in person.


----------



## jwmay

It looks like a fine machine.  I'd love to have it.  But you are correct that I have no interest in purchasing it. Unless it can load itself into my basement, after flying itself across the country.


----------



## Superburban

extropic said:


> It seems that none of you are interested in buying the lathe.
> The seller uses capitalization and punctuation in the short description. I like him/her already.
> It looks quite clean, the paint job looks presentable (color choices not withstanding) and the asking price isn't a "non-starter".
> It's a well known old iron brand, looks to be pretty complete and the seller offers inspection under power.
> I wish there were more such offerings often and closer to my neck of the woods. I'd check it out in person.


If it was within driving distence, I would have been on the phone before I finished reading the add. A little paint can fix up the looks darn quick.


----------



## ddickey

There's an example of someone never considering resale value. It is a thing don't you know.


----------



## ThinWoodsman

Looks like another victim of that classic show, _Pimp My Lathe_.


----------



## Splat

Think you guys are misreading that name on there... it doesn't say Hendey, it says Barney. Sheesh!


----------



## kev74

Paint is cheap.


----------



## stioc

Not 100% but I'm told by a friend that those things are very slow, like 800RPM max...meant for big work and high torque.


----------

